# Moe says HI!



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Since the unpleasentries of recent I haven't been taking pics but since Moe was being good for once and posed I was able to shoot a few. S/he's growing up to be a big strong pidgie, with some luck I hope s/he'll be releasable by spring.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

OMG, she is so cute.
Are you sure you want to release her?

Reti


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

I really don't want to but I go through the motions just to look responsible  Since her family has left to God knows where now since I can't feed them anymore I really would feel uncomfortable letting her go with no other pigeons around to join. Oh well, looks like she'll have to stay


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Pete,

Adorable pictures...especially that second one!

Thanks,
Linda


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Pete, what a healthy, content pigeon you have there!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Pete, the pictures tell it all, especially sitting on your finger so contentedly and
hamming it up. What a cutie, looks like h/she feels right at home  .

fp


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Oh Yes Pete,

I guess that is what we are suppose to say. I'm going to release all mine in the spring too.   

Moe is adorable and quite comfortable sitting right there on your hand. 

Definitely a keeper!!!

Your little family is growing, and your house looks like a museum/petting zoo.

Feather


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Yeah, Pete, I don't know HOW you could look in those beautiful eyes and even THINK about releasing such a cutie. Mmmm, why do I "feel" that Moe is a hen??    

She sure has your number! AND, if, by chance, Moe is male...well, he's got your number too!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

OMG! Just precious, Pete! I think you've got a keeper!

Terry

PS: Are you available for home decorating and house cleaning? Your place always looks so clean and beautiful ..


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Pete,

Moe is just beautiful and I also think he/she is a candidate for your adoption.

Thank you for sharing.

Gracie looks great too, I will update her pics when I get a chance.


----------



## stephie (May 17, 2006)

What a sweet little face! Moe is just lovely!

I noticed you said, "I hope s/he'll be releas*able* by spring," but didn't actually say that you _would_ release her just because you _could._ I bet you both already knew Moe wasn't going anywhere


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Pete, being one of our SPP's, you really can't release her. Who knows when her talents will be needed again.

Both pictures were so good but that second one stole my heart.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Releasing is overrated.....just ask most any feral pigeon.  Moe is quite a beauty!! And from the looks of it, she would rather be with you than out in the wild!


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*she is too*

cute, well if you don't want to release her coo-coo would love her for a friend....

Andi


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi there, Pete! Moe is adorable, I don't see how you can even consider releasing! S/he's a cutie pie. 

Licha


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Don't let Moe's sweet looks fool ya she's an ornery lil bugger! I could swear she hates me as all I'm greeted with it a barrage of wings slaps, grunts and beakings when I get near her. It takes a lot of coaxing to get her to perch on my hand and once she's there she'll either run up my shoulder and hide or just jump off and run away, even with all that I'd still never giver her up.

I can't wait to see Gracie's pics Treesa, I think about her all the time she's my "one that got away" story


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Pete Jasinski said:


> I could swear she hates me as all I'm greeted with it a barrage of wings slaps, grunts and beakings when I get near her.


Pete~That just means she trusts you and really *loves* you! 

My Uchiwa (fantail),Paris and Barbie like me, BUT Rosco,Beaksley and Tooter (especially Toots) really must love me a whole bunch...I get the same attention from the 3 boys.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Gracie Sue*



Pete Jasinski said:


> I can't wait to see Gracie's pics Treesa, I think about her all the time she's my "one that got away" story



Hi Pete,

I'm so sorry if you feel bad about not keeping her and I understand it perfectly, please know that you are welcome to visit her anytime. 

I will try to get some pics today or tomorrw, she goes into hiding when she sees me come out the door. It is a natural response to her getting inundated with all kinds of supportive care stuff on a daily basis. Even though she doesn't get the daily garlic cap, alfalfa, etc, she still remembers it VERY WELL.

She is such a doll, and looks absolutely wonderful and still does the sweetest mini-grunts.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Trees Gray said:


> Hi Pete,
> 
> I'm so sorry if you feel bad about not keeping her and I understand it perfectly, please know that you are welcome to visit her anytime.
> 
> ...


I don't feel bad as I know she has a much better life with you and your flock. I just miss seeing her along with all my other pidgies I fed before the incident.


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

I think the second pictures is gorgeous. She really is a beauty.  

Michelle.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

She looks great, Pete. I don't think you need to release her. She looks quite content with you.


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi Pete,

That second picture say's it all!! She is just asking to be kept as a pet!!

Gorgeous birdie you have there 

Lindi


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Just saw this thread. Pete, your Moe sure is a pretty bird. His (or her) pictures are sweet.
When I read your first post, I was worried; glad to know Moe will be staying with you.

Phyll


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Moe is going to be here to stay, he has taken a liking to his now home and stuffed friend. Moe is defiantly a HE! I caught him tail dragging, bowing and then doing the nasty with his stuffed birdy friend  I'll have to get a video to share of his courting display


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

What a naughty boy...I'll bet he gets coal and switches in his stocking this year!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Pete,

What are you going to do when his stuffed birdy friend lays an egg?


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Guess Victor had this one right....Pete, he was probably being cute on your 
hand like that to con you into staying. Now that he has a stuffed mate and an
egg on the way, he's fully nested in  

fp


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Pete Jasinski said:


> Moe is going to be here to stay, he has taken a liking to his now home and stuffed friend. Moe is defiantly a HE!


I'm glad to hear that Moe is going to stay, and that he is a happy and healthy male.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

feralpigeon said:


> Guess Victor had this one right...
> 
> fp


Well, fp, of course I was right ...was there any doubt!!!!????


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Victor said:


> Well, fp, of course I was right ...was there any doubt!!!!????


_NEVER, VICTOR!!_ 

fp


----------

